# STOLE MY AUDIOFROG INSTALL PIC WTF?!



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

This guy stole a picture of my install work and is using it to sell tweeter pods!!!

The very first picture shows an Audiofrog tweeter installed in a pod in the A-pillar...problem is it is NOT HIS pod or HIS install work...it is MINE.

You can see my garage in the back...you can see the top of the midrange located in the air vent just below where I mounted the tweet.


Here's his ad:

Tweeters Audiofrog Speakers Audiofrog GB10 Housing for Audiofrog Tweeters | eBay


Here's my build log on caraudio.com(post #3 fifth picture....you can see my garage!):

AudioFrog GB10 and GB25 dash/podz


Not cool taking someone elses' work and posting it for your own profit...not cool at all.


----------



## Frijoles24 (Apr 19, 2010)

that sucks. contact ebay if u wana really get it taken down. 

Also, im probably taking your idea on the pvc ends as pods..


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

That's a misleading ad anyway. Let ebay know - maybe they'll shut him down.

Did you notice he drew in a little black and white ring around the tweeter as well? Sketchy.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

i remember long ago my buddy used to sell a ton on ebay. he would set his ads up html and host the images on his site. his pictures were often used. sometimes, even linking to his pics instead of downloading them themselves.

well, some image replacement with something else and the seller was usually selling something much different than the description. 

so dumb and funny. those ads would always come down fairly fast because of the content of the images.


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

Post #18 picture # 5 is the exact pic he took and cropped:

AudioFrog GB10 and GB25 dash/podz - Page 2

I already sent an email to him through Ebay...I'll give him a chance to do the right thing before complaining to Ebay proper.


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

Frijoles24 said:


> that sucks. contact ebay if u wana really get it taken down.
> 
> Also, im probably taking your idea on the pvc ends as pods..


As much as I would love to take credit...the idea isn't mine....I got it right here on DIYMA. It works great and the parts are super cheap and readily available at Home Depot or Lowes. 

I've actually changed out the pods in the A-pillars for spheres between the windshield and the other side of the A-piller....I made pods for the GB25's and they're now in my A-pillar (inner) location.


----------



## EmptyKim (Jun 17, 2010)

Is this the guy that makes pods from Germany? I think he is here on the forum. Maybe he thought it was one of his pods? still, he should have asked permission to use your pic.


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

EmptyKim said:


> Is this the guy that makes pods from Germany? I think he is here on the forum. Maybe he thought it was one of his pods? still, he should have asked permission to use your pic.


It may be...and he may have...and you're right, he should've.


----------



## nizerims (Jun 22, 2015)

iWatermark Pro.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

EmptyKim said:


> Is this the guy that makes pods from Germany? I think he is here on the forum. Maybe he thought it was one of his pods? still, he should have asked permission to use your pic.


Ya, he's the same guy.
I'm inclined to think that he assumed this was one of his pods...

I don't know the fellow at all, but I do recall seeing another post here on DIYMA, where most guys were saying what a 'good guy' he was, and good to deal with. 

here's the link:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/ebay/206809-pillar-pods.html

check post #10, it has his direct email address, if you want to ghe thold of him.


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

jimmydee said:


> Ya, he's the same guy.
> I'm inclined to think that he assumed this was one of his pods...
> 
> I don't know the fellow at all, but I do recall seeing another post here on DIYMA, where most guys were saying what a 'good guy' he was, and good to deal with.
> ...


I had heard the same thing about him (being a good guy), if it's the same guy....I tend to not think he confused it for his own work though...I base this on the fact that he took the pic from the actual build log that shows the pods being constructed. :worried:


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Report it if it bothers you that much. Ebay will have him/her take it down pretty quickly. Worst case for the poster is that he would have to take his own pictures, something he should have done to begin with anyway.


----------



## muzikmanwi (Dec 25, 2014)

I would guess the manufacturer doesn't have any of these Tweeter/Mid Ranges that he built these pods for. I would also guess he just uses the dimension to build them. He probably just does a search for the driver to show what can be done with his pods. No harm done.


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

Agreed it's not a huge deal...but still a bit inconsiderate. 

In a way I'm a bit flattered that he thought my work looked good enough to help him sell his pods.


----------



## Ericm1205 (May 10, 2016)

it is inconsiderate, but if you put pic up on photobucket they tell you in the fine print that you posting your pics on that site are free domain and anyone can use them. unless they are watermarked i think.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

It's the Internet. You posted on a forum. It's fair game. The guy makes pods just like it. Do you expect him to go out and buy ever single tweeter he makes?


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

DDfusion said:


> It's the Internet. You posted on a forum. It's fair game. The guy makes pods just like it. Do you expect him to go out and buy ever single tweeter he makes?



Yes....I understand that I put the picture out there on the interwebz and that it's not in any way 'protected'. 

Not really the point...I'm not too concerned about copyright infringement and since I don't produce pods for the public I'm not overly concerned about losing marketshare.

However when someone advertises a product he should use examples of HIS product...of course he doesn't need to own every tweeter he wants to make a pod for, but he very obviously has HIS OWN examples of HIS products...he could very easily add a pic of the GB10 tweet and show some pics of his work. 

Again this isn't a big deal but I stand by my original statement, using another's persons work and representing it as your own to sell a product is not cool.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Has he changed his pics cuz i'm not seeing any similarities. just sayin.


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

ryanr7386 said:


> Has he changed his pics cuz i'm not seeing any similarities. just sayin.


Yup....pic is gone.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Ditto, I didn't see anything either, and that was a good hour ago when I was just browsing the forum without signing in. I figured the OP sent a message to the seller and the guy removed it to avoid further conflict.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Weigel21 said:


> Ditto, I didn't see anything either, and that was a good hour ago when I was just browsing the forum without signing in. I figured the OP sent a message to the seller and the guy removed it to avoid further conflict.


What part of KS you from Weigel?


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Mid-Western Kansas. 

Yourself? More Eastern or closer to the Wichita area I assume.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Weigel21 said:


> Mid-Western Kansas.
> 
> Yourself? More Eastern or closer to the Wichita area I assume.


Lawrence Area. Hell, I thought I was the only Kansan on this site


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Nope, you're not alone, there's more than a few other members on here who reside in KS. 

Brian_smith06

Strykers_Inc

bigfastmike

KC_kid

transaman98 (I think)

Those are just a few who have been active more recently.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Weigel21 said:


> Nope, you're not alone, there's more than a few other members on here who reside in KS.
> 
> Brian_smith06
> 
> ...


Cool Man! Glad to know i'm not the only one from the middle part of this land.


----------

